# Running freebsd



## METERman (Jun 8, 2010)

> 
> My Set-up...intell e5200 duel core on XP sp2 using 2gig ram with ati radeon 5700.
Using vmware player, I created a 8 gig virtual pc. I successfully installed free bsd version 8 on it , I have no problem either logging in as user or root superuser. Its after that I have problems,I can't work out what to type next. Using the manual I tried DKCO also >>>startx,but neither work and the trouble is I can't work out where the DKCO comes from.
I tried going through your forums but I still can't work it out and I find when going through these forums its very easy to get sidetracked.
can anyone please help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Perhaps you should start reading the handbook?

FreeBSD Handbook


----------



## METERman (Jun 8, 2010)

As I said, I have tried that but it doesn't make it clear "to me"
In the hand book the writer says "try something like DKCO"but it doesn't say where that DKCO comes from


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Handbook: Chapter 5 The X Window System


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2010)

METERman said:
			
		

> As I said, I have tried that but it doesn't make it clear "to me"
> In the hand book the writer says "try something like DKCO"but it doesn't say where that DKCO comes from



Please post a link to where you see that.


----------



## METERman (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes. in freeBSD handbook,Post installation/2.10.16.2 freeBSD/alpha boot up.


----------



## gall0ws (Jun 8, 2010)

METERman said:
			
		

> Yes. in freeBSD handbook,Post installation/2.10.16.2 freeBSD/alpha boot up.



It has nothing to do with your installation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEC_Alpha


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah.. Unless of course you are installing freebsd on an Alpha processor (not very likely).

Please follow the instructions for i386. Even if you install the amd64 version.


----------



## METERman (Jun 8, 2010)

I see, not knowing what RSA or DSA is, means I have to configure the x system with X11.
All I have to do now is to find which version goes with version 8.0, have I got that right?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2010)

METERman said:
			
		

> I see, not knowing what RSA or DSA is, means I have to configure the x system with X11.  All I have to do now is to find which version goes with version 8.0, have I got that right?



No, all you have to do is decide whether to use ports or packages to install xorg.

If you choose ports, updating your ports tree before installing xorg will make things easier.


----------



## METERman (Jun 10, 2010)

I found an excellent article on installing freebsd and I almost did it but unfortunately I discovered I need vm tools and this version of vmplayer doesn't have vm tools with it


----------

